# CIBC Investors Edge/TFSA



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I currently have a TFSA in my name that I can use online and is connected to our joint bank account. I would like to open a TFSA for my wife and also have it attached to our joint bank account. How do I open the second TFSA under my wifes name? Can I simply do this online within my current CIBC investors Edge Account or does my wife have to start a completely new CIBC Investors Edge Account from scratch at the local branch. What I am trying to do is enter her info online & open her TFSA so I can simply access both under the investment tab in online banking the way my works currently. Looked around this morning and didn't see where I could do this. Thanks for any info.

* When I first opened mine I went to the branch and filled out all the forms with a rep. They ended up loosing the forms and it never got opened. I ended up requesting a package directly from Investors and filled it out myself, mailed it in and was up a running in no time. Now that thats done i was hoping I could open a 2nd one for the wife fairly easily as we bank jointly. Not sure if they need ink signatures from her or can this be done online fairly easy.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I had to open a new account for my wife's Investors Edge TFSA. There will be ink lol as CIBC is not as hip as others.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I donn't think you can do it online. In some manner she will have fill out an application and also agree and grant you trading authority (some call it limited power of attorney) to allow her TSFA account to be linked to your online access. 
We're set up this way with TDDI, I can see her TSFA and spousal RRSP along with my accs and our joint bankng account through my login. I can buy/sell in her accs
Make sure that you are set up as the successor holder for her TSFA, and visa versa for yours. That keeps their transfer out of the estate in the sad event that one of you dies.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I will have her fill out a new TFSA application and list me as the "sucessor holder" & grant you trading authority (thanks for that tips). My wife does no investing at all, she leaves it to me so granting trading authority is a must. I'll make sure to mark that on the application.

https://www.investorsedge.cibc.com/content/dam/ie-public-assets/pdfs/forms-centre/account-open/10669.pdf


----------

